# Brown algae (diatoms) ?



## David Edwards (21 Mar 2022)

Hi guys,
Wonder if anybody could share pearls of wisdom?
I’ve a mature planted tank, set up around 3 years ago, co2 injected high tec.
Seemingly out of nowhere I’ve developed a brown/black algae on plants, predominantly on slow growers, Anubis, Buce, that I think may be diatoms although as I say this  is not a new set up. I recently added some big wood that I’ve had in previous scapes and wonder if this may be the cause in that it’s leaching organic into the water. Pics attached.
Thanks I’m advance
David.


----------



## MichaelJ (21 Mar 2022)

Hello @David Edwards  Was that wood already sitting in another tank? and what sort of wood?  I sort of doubt this could be because of the added wood, but I do not know - I have added new wood to mature tanks without any adverse effects in the past - except for some fungus on the wood that would disappear over time.   
 I wonder what other things could have changed?  Stable water parameters is key as we know.  It could be some unintentional changes to the stability of your CO2 application, water source, light etc.  

More details about your setup and a full tank shot will help. 





						Please read the guidelines for plant help!
					

Dear Member  Please give as many details as possible regarding your aquarium set-up, when requiring advice/help! Please upload photographs if possible. Copy and Paste the list below...and add your answers to each number on the list!  1. Size of tank. 2. Age of the system approximately. 3. Tap...



					www.ukaps.org
				




Cheers,
Michael


----------



## sparkyweasel (21 Mar 2022)

If you can wipe it off the affected leaves quite easily with a finger, it's probably diatoms; if you can't, it probably isn't.
Please tell us that, as well as the info requested in the link in @MichaelJ 's post above.


----------



## David Edwards (22 Mar 2022)

Hi thanks for replies
Tank is 90x 45x45 approx 180 litres
2 external canister filters fluval 306 and no name brand 1800 lph
Removed some anubias and necessary to clean last night and placed on surface of tank so apologies for the photos not being a true representation of the tank.
4 x t5 tubes 7 hours per day
Use Ro  mixed with tap water around tds 180
Tropics specialised used in accordance with instructions
50% per week water change
Inhabitants 2 discus rescued from another tank, rummy nose tetra, penquins and a few black neon tetra, couple of Siamese algae eaters, Alamo shrimp and cherry  shrimp
Plants buce, Anubias, crypts various can’t recall names, rotala green. Sag subulata, pinnatifida, some tripartita and nymphoides.
The algae does not easily rub off.
I’m wondering if the discuss are polluting the water and that the ecosystem is running fast due to the water temperature.
 Thanks
​


----------



## MichaelJ (22 Mar 2022)

David Edwards said:


> I’m wondering if the discuss are polluting the water and that the ecosystem is running fast due to the water temperature.


@David Edwards   That is not a bad diagnosis, really.  Discus are really messy fish. That combined with high temps. that will increase metabolism in the tank over all, might have caused an unsustainable buildup of organic waste.  I would start out giving the tank a good cleanup / vacuum / filter cleaning and a couple of larger WCs.  What temperature are you running the tank at?

Cheers,
Michael


----------

